# Prelink: instalar o no instalar?

## natrix

Hola gentoonianos!!

Les escribo para pedirles un consejo ¿me conviene usar Prelink?

Me surgió la idea y las dudas leyendo más arriba la recopilación de los mejores post.

Estuve leyendo el handbook y varios post pero me surgen varias dudas: Que problemas me puede traer? Se justifica? Tengo que recompilar casi todo el world?

Si alguien tuvo experiencias con esto me gustaría saber que me recomiendan,

Gracias!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ek balam

A mi me causo las errores en fechas de los correos en el Evolution ... nunca supe que era hasta que lo quite...   :Laughing: 

No noto una gran diferencia en el performance con o sin prelink...

----------

## Stolz

No hay que recompilar nada. Prelink altera los binarios ya compilados. Normalmente el comando "prelink -amR" tarda solo unos pocos segundos, al menos en mi PC. Yo lo llevo usando muchos años y no recuerdo ningún problema. Se ejecuta mediante cron todos los días y no me entero.

Sobre lo que no puedo informar es sobre si merece la pena o no pues no me he puesto a comparar rendimientos. KDE por ejemplo me carga rapidísimo pero puede ser debido a que tengo buen hardware (disco SSD y casi todo montado en RAM con tmpfs).

Como siempre, antes de probar, backup de todo por si a caso algo va mal.

----------

## natrix

Puse en marcha el prelink, vamos a ver que pasa. Pensaba que era algo más delicado y minucioso, bien al estilo gentoo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

KDE y los soft que dependen de KDE anda más rápido pero nada extraordinario. Los demás nada apreciable, incluso los que están escritos en C/C++. Voy a vigilar a ver como responde con el tiempo.

ek balam, Stolz: Muchas gracias por los comentarios  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

